# Waterproof boot covers?



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Wondering if there is a w/p slip on type boot cover for cheap.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Tried searching for overboots? should get thousands of hits to pick through. Or check mill surplus for those kinds.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

If you're looking to keep your feet dry in wet weather, I'd recommend Goretex socks or Goretex sock liners more than waterproof boot covers. If it's raining, and you have boot covers on, and you step in a puddle, guess what? Your feet are wet.

With Goretex socks, however, it doesn't matter how wet your boots get, the feet stay dry. Then, at night, when you stop and sleep, you can always find a place to hang the socks to dry out for the next day. Better yet, have 2 pair (they are very light) and strap the wet pair outside your pack to dry as you walk.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> If you're looking to keep your feet dry in wet weather, I'd recommend Goretex socks or Goretex sock liners more than waterproof boot covers. If it's raining, and you have boot covers on, and you step in a puddle, guess what? Your feet are wet.
> 
> With Goretex socks, however, it doesn't matter how wet your boots get, the feet stay dry. Then, at night, when you stop and sleep, you can always find a place to hang the socks to dry out for the next day. Better yet, have 2 pair (they are very light) and strap the wet pair outside your pack to dry as you walk.


Ok. Cool. Whats the $ range on those


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

For true Goretex, full price is about $60. You can often find them on sale, though, at places like rei.com , moosejaw.com , and backcountry.com.


----------

